# Wireless 802.11n Adpater - Netgear WNCE2001



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone have any experiences with this device? I have a TiVo Elite in one room and a Premiere in the other and sometimes the playback isn't as smooth as I want it to be. I am currently using it now with a TiVo Wireless G adapter.

The Netgear WNCE2001 seems like a good option. I am thinking about this for a coupe of reasons:

802.11n versus 802.11g speeds
USB Powered and doesn't have a power adapter like the Tivo Wireless N
Cheap $18-$25 on eBay versus $55 - $60

I guess the main reason is mostly not trying to have a lot of things plugged into the wall.

Anyone have any recent experiences with this? I saw this thread but that is back in 2007.

Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo will only support their own branded Network adapters so, other brands will not work. The Tivo N adapter does not plug into the Premiere's USB port, it connects to the ethernet port after its setup on a PC. Its also a network bridge.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

MoCA is way better than any wireless, including N.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Buy a WifI router and use it in bridge mode.. Some do this out of the box, some need ddwrt or another router software installed to do it.. (obviously check for compatibility before you buy something)

Cheaper and allows you to hook up multiple devices to it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mattack said:


> Buy a WifI router and use it in bridge mode.. Some do this out of the box, some need ddwrt or another router software installed to do it.. (obviously check for compatibility before you buy something)
> 
> Cheaper and allows you to hook up multiple devices to it.


+1


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo will only support their own branded Network adapters so, other brands will not work. The Tivo N adapter does not plug into the Premiere's USB port, it connects to the ethernet port after its setup on a PC. Its also a network bridge.


Although no USB to Wireless N adapter will work with TiVo, any ethernet to Wireless-N adapter that works with the network should work. I have used the Linksys WGA600N with great results, of course it requires a power outlet. I don't see any speed differences between G and N in my network in any event and just use the TiVo Wireless-G adapters.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Dlink DAP1522 Bridges/APs work well. I can get identical speeds to the Premiere being connected to the wired portion of my network.
Of course you also need to have a wireless network setup properly which means enough APs so that nothing is saturated so you can get the proper bandwidth when needed. Otherwise you won't get identical speeds as a wired connection on the TiVo.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Tivo will only support their own branded Network adapters so, other brands will not work. The Tivo N adapter does not plug into the Premiere's USB port, it connects to the ethernet port after its setup on a PC. Its also a network bridge.


I think his issue is like mine not having enough AC outlets to plug the Tivo wireless N bridge in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I think his issue is like mine not having enough AC outlets to plug the Tivo wireless N bridge in.


It should be connected to a UPS just like the TiVo. Also you can always get a power strip. Or one of those 1x2 or 1x4 eight inch power cables. I use a bunch of them and they work very well to get multiple power connections for devices from a single outlet.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

True, I could get a power strip, I am just simply not interested in more cords running everywhere. The price of the adapter I think is a little high as well. I brought two Wireless G adapters for $15 and $20, so $60 was a little high even though it would be nice to have the official adapter. The fact that it's powered not by USB is disappointing.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

why doesn't Tivo come with a outlet on the back like most cable boxes have to plug the tv's in? great idea


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> why doesn't Tivo come with a outlet on the back like most cable boxes have to plug the tv's in? great idea


I would think that is a bad idea. Plus it would needlessly increase the cost of a TiVo. I don't even think I ever used that outlet when I used cable boxes in the past. I've always had a power strip and for the past sixteen years a UPS to connect my components.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I would think that is a bad idea. Plus it would needlessly increase the cost of a TiVo. I don't even think I ever used that outlet when I used cable boxes in the past. I've always had a power strip and for the past sixteen years a UPS to connect my components.


I don't since the the wireless n bridge needs power


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

As an update, just hooked up this adapter. Setup on my PC took 2 minutes. It saw my wireless network, added my security settings and it was set up. I hooked it up to my TiVo and streaming and transferring shows is so much faster than the G adapter (duh, I know, but). The best part, it's USB powered. You can find this for about $20 - $25 online used or refurbished.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

GoEagles said:


> As an update, just hooked up this adapter. Setup on my PC took 2 minutes. It saw my wireless network, added my security settings and it was set up. I hooked it up to my TiVo and streaming and transferring shows is so much faster than the G adapter (duh, I know, but). The best part, it's USB powered. You can find this for about $20 - $25 online used or refurbished.


You are saying the Netgear WNCE2001 USB Wireless-N adapter works with your TiVo? This is the first I have ever seen of any USB Wireless-N adapter working with TiVo if that is true.


----------



## loganasu (Jan 17, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> You are saying the Netgear WNCE2001 USB Wireless-N adapter works with your TiVo? This is the first I have ever seen of any USB Wireless-N adapter working with TiVo if that is true.


It is powered by USB, but you still need to plug the network cable in.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Let me make a clarification. It is is a small 802.11n adapter that has an Ethernet port that connects to the ethernet port on your TiVo of course. Instead of a power adapter, you can power it via USB. Sorry about that. It's not and small and compact and very speedy. I think the WNCE3001 is dual band, but I transfer shows pretty fast with the new adapter I have and I recommend it way over the TiVo N adapter which is double the price.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

loganasu said:


> It is powered by USB, but you still need to plug the network cable in.


OK, should have figured that out, but still beats using an AC powered ethernet to wireless adapter.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Chris Gerhard said:


> OK, should have figured that out, but still beats using an AC powered ethernet to wireless adapter.


Definitely, I like it alot. The TiVo 802.11g adapater was so inconsistent. I would watch one show and not a single stutter or stop. Watch another show right after that and lots of issues. I think the WNCE3001 is dual band, I'll check and see, but this one was easy to set up and fast.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

GoEagles said:


> As an update, just hooked up this adapter. Setup on my PC took 2 minutes. It saw my wireless network, added my security settings and it was set up. I hooked it up to my TiVo and streaming and transferring shows is so much faster than the G adapter (duh, I know, but). The best part, it's USB powered. You can find this for about $20 - $25 online used or refurbished.


was the tivo you hooked it up to new or did it replace a different connection? the reason I ask is I am wondering if it will with a brand new tivo, or does the tivo need to be runing the latest software?


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Doesn't matter since it's essentially an wireless Ethernet bridge, much cheaper then the TiVo N adapter.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

GoEagles said:


> Doesn't matter since it's essentially an wireless Ethernet bridge, much cheaper then the TiVo N adapter.


thanks now waiting for my Tivo's to arrive?


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I just installed one of these (refurb from Amazon) on a new Premiere and it works perfectly. There was a bump in the road when I didn't RTFM (it's only two pages) and plugged the device into the TiVo without setting up first. You need to plug it into a regular computer, allow it to access your local network, enter the passwords and such, and then disconnect and plug it in to the TiVo. Worked perfectly.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Netgear WNCE2001 is as fast as wired connection 

streamed a recording from bedroom to living room no issues


----------

